# Arimidex super weak



## cmd9292 (Jun 12, 2018)

So, I'm on trt 200 mg a week. It puts me at about 750-850 test at the end of the week. I've had many bloods done over the past year trying to figure out my magic e2 number and it always seems like a complete crap shoot for me based on what the numbers say vs how I feel. However I notice I tend to feel better with a slightly elevated estrogen level around 30-40. I can feel where I need to be the zone so to speak. Which is 200 mg test and about a week later I look huge "most likely water weight" and am strong as hell + confidence + libido. If I wait any longer than that I start to bloat and become lethargic and get water retention under my nipples. 

Okay so here's the problem even taking a 1 time dose of .25 mg Arimidex. The pros are I Look leaner, no nipple water retention. The cons I lose an insane amount of strength and feel like a weakling. We are talking like 15-20 lbs on bench, 20+ lbs on squat 30 lbs on dead lift. My joints hurt and my libido and confidence nose dives. I've never been able to tolerate the dosage for very long maybe I should give it a longer trial? I just feel like shit so I usually stop.

So, I'm calling on the advice of the many knowledgeable members here. Do I drop my trt dose, switch Ai's? 

Thanks for reading any advice is appreciated.


----------



## dk8594 (Jun 12, 2018)

Sounds like you may have crashed your E2.

Who says you need an AI at all?  I keep them on hand just in case, but at 200mg a week I've never needed one.


----------



## cmd9292 (Jun 12, 2018)

dk8594 said:


> Sounds like you may have crashed your E2.
> 
> Who says you need an AI at all?  I keep them on hand just in case, but at 200mg a week I've never needed one.



Hi, DK. Thanks for the reply. I don't feel like I need an AI for the first few injections, but than slowly the great feeling goes to feeling like shit and I think my e2 creeps past optimal levels. I'm trying to stay in the middle zone which seems really difficult.


----------



## dk8594 (Jun 12, 2018)

The good thing is that you don't really have many variables to play.  Just your test dose and your AI does.

You could either reduce your test dose and perhaps not need an AI at all.

or

You could could keep your test the same, , but reduce your AI.

Either way, I suggest you continue doing blood work to see where different dosages put you.  I've been on TRT for 5 years and still rely heavily on blood work.  Not sure what your "trigger" has been for when you get your bloods done, but I do mine every time I change a dosage so I know where that dose puts me.  Seems like you know that 30-40 is your sweet spot.  You just need to find the dose that puts you there.


----------



## gymrat827 (Jun 12, 2018)

Typically we bash supps here......But in your case, an anti E supplement may be just what you want.  

something that just barely effects e2, which sounds like it may be just what you need.


----------



## codehead (Jun 12, 2018)

You realize an AI doesn't reduce E it reduces the conversion of T to E, so maybe you want to look into the timing of your AI. The clinic I was with insisted it took a few days for AI to work so they recommend taking it with the test injection every 3.5 days so it was at its max when the test cyp was peaking so maybe you need to look at your timing? Sounds like your walking a fine line on needing it or not. What about low dose of .125 x2. Or buy the liquid so you have more flexibility in getting dialed in.


----------



## gymrat827 (Jun 13, 2018)

stane will block even the creation of E.  it is a suicidal inhibitor, so you get less rebound.  dex needs to be timed better and dosed more often.  one missed dose will allow things to possibly spike in retrospect.


----------



## cmd9292 (Jun 14, 2018)

codehead said:


> You realize an AI doesn't reduce E it reduces the conversion of T to E, so maybe you want to look into the timing of your AI. The clinic I was with insisted it took a few days for AI to work so they recommend taking it with the test injection every 3.5 days so it was at its max when the test cyp was peaking so maybe you need to look at your timing? Sounds like your walking a fine line on needing it or not. What about low dose of .125 x2. Or buy the liquid so you have more flexibility in getting dialed in.


 That might be what I have to do in regards to the .125. I might have to find another source instead of my prescription adex. I can't split the 1 mg pills into anything smaller than .25s. Thank you for the post


----------



## cmd9292 (Jun 14, 2018)

gymrat827 said:


> stane will block even the creation of E.  it is a suicidal inhibitor, so you get less rebound.  dex needs to be timed better and dosed more often.  one missed dose will allow things to possibly spike in retrospect.


 I've heard a lot of people saying they liked Aromasin/Stane better. I might have to try that instead. Not sure on the dosage but I think 12.5 mg is equal to .5 mg adex.


----------



## gymrat827 (Jun 14, 2018)

cmd9292 said:


> I've heard a lot of people saying they liked Aromasin/Stane better. I might have to try that instead. Not sure on the dosage but I think 12.5 mg is equal to .5 mg adex.



more or less......yes.  very close.


----------



## Straight30weight (Jun 18, 2018)

I hated adex, made me feel like garbage. I spent a lot of time screwing with dosages and timing and finally I stopped it all together. Best decision I made.


----------

